# Smok G Priv 220w Touch Screen



## Yiannaki (17/10/16)

Thought I would start a dedicated thread for the SMOK G Priv

I for one am very stoked for this mod and it will most certainly be a day one purchase for me.

Slated for release on the 30th of October according to the SMOK website.

I see some of the reviewers already have quick look videos up for the pre production version.

http://www.smoktech.com/kit/g-priv

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/10/16)

Looks lekker but wonder how durable the LCD is...


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Looks lekker but wonder how durable the LCD is...



Could be worthwhile to buy one of those shatter resistant cellphone screen covers and modify it to fit.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/10/16)

Im old school, I prefer the plus and minus buttons and not having to wipe finger smudges off the screen as a hobby.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/10/16)

Battery life is going to be an issue here - there is no way that LCD screen wont have a serious impact. I do like it tho,


----------



## JollyVaper (17/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Looks lekker but wonder how durable the LCD is...




The website claims that it's shatter resistant. Although their testing methodology seems to be pretty "light". 

http://www.smoktech.com/kit/g-priv

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (17/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Battery life is going to be an issue here - there is no way that LCD screen wont have a serious impact. I do like it tho,



Your average phone has a low drain 2600mah li ion battery, 

This will on average have 2x high drain 3000mah batteries. The screen will have minimal effect?


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> Your average phone has a low drain 2600mah li ion battery,
> 
> This will on average have 2x high drain 3000mah batteries. The screen will have minimal effect?


agree, and it wont have the phone high res screens either..wats next..cameras and wifi on the mod


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> agree, and it wont have the phone high res screens either..wats next..cameras and wifi on the mod


WiFi for updates on the mod directly and a camera for vaping selfies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/10/16)

You still have to power that entire screen - no way of getting past that. Which means it will have an impact! Obviously battery life is a real struggle still on my side - but if this is a stay at home mod, then this will be no problem. I like it tho! Actually i'm going to un-follow this thread - I have no money for this... I have no money for this....... I have no money for this...... 

****** Runs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JollyVaper (17/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> You still have to power that entire screen - no way of getting past that. Which means it will have an impact! Obviously battery life is a real struggle still on my side - but if this is a stay at home mod, then this will be no problem. I like it tho! Actually i'm going to un-follow this thread - I have no money for this... I have no money for this....... I have no money for this......
> 
> ****** Runs



Granted it will have an effect on battery life. But there's an option to keep the display powered off and still use the mod, it also has a display shut off option after xx amount of seconds. So with the right settings the battery drain from the display should be fairly minimal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (17/10/16)

Yiannaki said:


> WiFi for updates on the mod directly and a camera for vaping selfies



smok ultra already has wifi capabilities for ota updates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (17/10/16)

shabbar said:


> smok ultra already has wifi capabilities for ota updates


Nah, it uses Bluetooth and not WiFi.

However I agree that WiFi could be cool, connect it to a hotspot and it will update itself!


----------



## Coldcat (30/12/16)

Just a warning, This morning, while half awake from only 3 hours sleep. I was playing around with the VW Effects and my fat finger pushed the slider up to 220W without me knowing and took a puff.. Wasn't pleasant at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

